# Mirror behavior of dove



## voxweps (Apr 2, 2012)

Two questions. My ring neck Abbey has finally discovered her reflection and I can't understand her language. She bows with her down, tail in the air, shaking and cooing every now and then. I also don't know her gender, so maybe it's a sex related behavior. Help?

Sam


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

voxweps said:


> Two questions. My ring neck Abbey has finally discovered her reflection and I can't understand her language. She bows with her down, tail in the air, shaking and cooing every now and then. I also don't know her gender, so maybe it's a sex related behavior. Help?
> 
> Sam


My male pigeon does exactly the same, yours could be a male, because my hen just look curious at herself in the mirror but noting else than that. Males bow and dance more than hens in my experience and are more vocal.

many studies done with pigeons demonstrate they are capable of self recognition and many other abilities in the pasts people thought unique in humans. besides that they have a very intense emotional side.

Males mostly enjoy cooing and dancing, its just body language if they do it it means they are ok with themselves.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Although hens do that, males do it much more often and are more vocal. Your dove sounds like it is very likely a male.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree, the outcome looks like it is male.


----------



## voxweps (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, he/she is incredibly vocal and has danced once, not exactly the stomp and bow but always, always, always cooing. Oh no, Abbey isn't Abigail anymore! What is a ood male name that starts with an Ab that isn't Abner?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Abe isn't a bad name. Abraham? Abel,


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Abar, Abfer that is all I can think of.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Aaron, Abbot, Abram


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Abger, Abilliam, Abifer.


(Just silly names I could think of)


----------



## voxweps (Apr 2, 2012)

My friend just handed me the best name: Abelard. His last name is Von Schunnen-Cleese (randomly thought up on the drive home after adoption, I like a good classy name  ). He just landed on my shoulder for the first time! 

Sam


----------

